# ???s about my LGD



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

We bought a great pyr/komondor dog from a breeder here that the vet reccommended. He has been a good dog. He was born 4/06, and the lady said he will be a puppy both in attitude and growth until he is about 1 1/2 yrs old. Essentially, we bought him because our goats have been attacked twice, and I wanted something to help ease my worries. (The area we are in either drop off unwanted dogs or just don't keep their dogs in their yard). I have 2 goats that are to kid this weekend. This is the first time for us and the dog. We put the 2 goats by themselves in a seperate pen and our dog "Baggy" (our son named him) remains with the other 2 does. 
Here's the questions....
He has been chasing our goats on occ in the fields. Such as... I will be pulling in and it's like he's playing tag and chewing on them a little. It doesn't help that our goats are fainters, and thus have trouble "getting away." Sometimes I think he is bored and is acting out like a puppy, or other times I wonder if it is because I haven't "fixed" him yet. My concern is that when the kids are born...how is going to be around them????? From what I have read and heard, that he should be ok with the baby goats, and that it is best for him to be. They have told me he'll take watchful care and the sooner they are with him the better the bonding. I am just concerned he'll get to rough and kill the kid. The dog is huge and still isn't full grown. 
Anyone have suggestions or been thru this? SORRY for the lengthy explanation


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Baggy is being a puppy and playing, but you have to stop this behavior now. Mine did the same thing, the problem is is that these puppies are so big they can do serious damage playing.

Make sure to tell him NO, very firmly, if that doesn't work, you can look into training/shock collars or a BB gun and pop him in the rear with it while telling him NO (this advice came to me from a woman that has raised LGD for years). Make sure you are the boss and that he listens because the kids will run from him too, just like the older goats do and you want to stop this behavior now before one of your goats gets seriously injured with his playing.

If you go here http://www.lgd.org there is a reference library and also a forum regarding LGDs and you can look up behavior and/or post and ask questions.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I have been working on the "no" thing. He just looks at me like a child as if he really didn't hear. I will look into my options for training devices if that doesn't work. I do plan to have him fixed in the spring. Do you think that too will help? I will also check that website.
What kind of LGD do you have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

gotgoats...how did the dog training go?


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2 female LGDs half great pyreneese and half anatolian that are 1 yr old. They have on occasion chased and "played with a goat to the point the goat was very sore the next day and walked very stiffly. The dogs are just HUGE puppies and misbehave. Mine unfortunately think that the entire neighborhood is part of their territory and dig out to patrol it, but I digress. I always supervise the meeting of my dogs with any babies. Most of the moms will protect their kids from being played with, come don't and I won't leave them to fend for themselves with dog 1000X their size. So I would advise to observe them and then decide.
Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Denise ...that is very good advice... :wink: :thumbup:


----------

